# Interesting HD article



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.belfield.com/pdfs/Dysplastic_dog.pdf


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

It sounds like such a basic surgery to fix a major problem. I would still be worried about breeding one that was too bad before the surgery though. But for a pet to live a long happy life, I would give it a try.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeahhhh, what's even more interesting is researching your dog's pedigree and finding out how many fix-it elbow and hip surgeries there were. I learned my lesson on researching before you get the dog with this one. When I finally talked to enough people and found out the reality of the pedigree I remember telling my husband before the xray that she was bred to be dysplastic in the elbows and the hips. She was--both elbows and both hips. You do the intial outlay of purchasing a puppy but they don't tell you that there is a high probability that you will need more $$$ for the ortho surgery down the road. The other thing I haven't heard much about anecdotally is what percentage of the surgery dogs can really physically work as opposed to being just comfy around the house. I think it can be a great option as you are looking at pain managment but would hope that no one uses it as justification for being less diligent regarding selection for sound breeding stock.


Terrasita


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Everything I have ever read about Pectineal Myotomy suggests it only relieves pain temporarily, and in as little as 50% of the patients.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The article is from 1971. The way I read it, there was something with this tendon that when the pressure was relieved the hip was able to go back into the socket, some sort of weird Osgood slaughter sort of thing. Like pano mismatched growth between bone and muscle and tendon.

I often wonder how much of this back then was correct, but then applied incorrectly, and then written off ? 

Not like the desparate just do somethings didn't exist back then.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Everything I have ever read about Pectineal Myotomy suggests it only relieves pain temporarily, and in as little as 50% of the patients.


I don't know the percentages, but yes, it can't be more than a temporary "fix," as I understand it, because it does nothing to modify or prevent OA changes triggered by HD.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I don't know the percentages, but yes, it can't be more than a temporary "fix," as I understand it, because it does nothing to modify or prevent OA changes triggered by HD.


When I was researching this around 8 or 9 years ago, I found some vets reported a 50% success rate, some as much as 80%. I went with the total hip replacement because I wanted something permanent. I suppose the success rate is also dependant on the skill level of the vet and his/her ability to assess whether or not a particular patient would be a good candidate for the procedure or not? Same thing with total hip replacement, you need to go someone with mad skills.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the interseting comments folks. My younger GSD just turned two this week and after having one GSD with "moderate HD' I'm just being a bit paranoid thinking about getting this one's x-rays. 8-[ 8-[


----------

